# Some News From Todays DirecTV Webinar



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

You all gotta listen to this one - lot's of interesting news IMO.

There was a fairly long discussion of a D* E* merger (where there's smoke there is usually fire).

For the first time publicly spoken, they said they will be adding local RSNs in MPEG4 to some/all of the 50 lit HD lils markets by the end of this year.

Go to DirecTV.com - the replay will be available shortly if not already.

GOOD STUFF.

I have just tried the replay, it is cut off at the 17:36 minute mark, the part about HD is not on there, but I have called DirecTv investor relations and they confirmed that it is missing the final part and they will contact the conference and try to get them to upload the full conversation.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

URL for this webinar?


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

bidger said:


> URL for this webinar?


Here ya go:

http://phx.corporate-ir.net/phoenix.zhtml?c=127160&p=irol-IRHome

but as I mentioned above, Wachovia has inadvertantly cut off the last portion (and that is where they talk about HD), but the other stuff is there. And they have said they will be attempting to re upload the *entire* presentation shortly.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I was wondering what happened....


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

Yeah - and its WACHOVIA that did it NOT D* (before we here from that side of the house).


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

WOOHOO! SNY IN HD!

Mets games in HD...that's enough to make me go get the HD set right now.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

HDImpatient said:


> Here ya go:


Gracias, my fellow NYer.


----------



## bidger (Nov 19, 2005)

matty8199 said:


> WOOHOO! SNY IN HD!
> 
> Mets games in HD...that's enough to make me go get the HD set right now.


You heard that in the webinar?


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

bidger said:


> You heard that in the webinar?


Did you even read the first post in this thread?


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

- The government has already ruled that a DirecTV - DISH merger is not to be permited. And rightly so.

- There would be no reason to have HD RSNs relative to the HD markets. Why, for example, offer SNY HD to NYC, but deny it to Albany? Look for DirecTV to roll out HD RSNs on markets size basis (NY first, etc) and to offer these to the entire claimed region. No reason not to.


----------



## matty8199 (Dec 4, 2005)

Either way - I've held off so far on buying an HDTV set because of the limited HD options D* has...if they were to add SNY in HD so I could watch the Mets in HD, that'd change real fast.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

SamC said:


> - The government has already ruled that a DirecTV - DISH merger is not to be permited. And rightly so.
> 
> - There would be no reason to have HD RSNs relative to the HD markets. Why, for example, offer SNY HD to NYC, but deny it to Albany? Look for DirecTV to roll out HD RSNs on markets size basis (NY first, etc) and to offer these to the entire claimed region. No reason not to.


Sorry to say, but this is inaccurate - in FACT, Echostar and DirecTV WITHDREW their application for the merger BEFORE the final ruling came out. Here is the link to the information:
http://www.fcc.gov/transaction/echostar-directv.html

The application for dismissal WAS granted, and of course it was applied for because they WERE going to be denied, but it NEVER went the distance.

Second, and just as important. They have the ABSOLUTE right to try again, provided they present a strong enough case that the conditions/circumstances, etc. have changed to a point that the merger has merit today - and from the webinar today it seems like DirecTV certainly feels like it would.

But its really all conjecture at this moment anyhow, there have been no merger talks announced publicly.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

I wonder how life would be at DBSTalk would be if Echostar and DirecTV did merger. I have a feeling that DirecTV would be controlling most of it, we may have a new product called Dishrect NetworkTV, and Echostar would have to phase to NDS technologies. Oh yeah, and there would have to be more mods because the arguements would increase.

EDIT: Could someway make the logo that DirecTV/Dish would use and a slogan for the new service .


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

...and DTV/Dish would be free to use the DVR's DTV and "NDS" developed due to the agreement TiVo reached with DTV after the Dish suit (still pending in appeals). That is, the Dish TiVo patent lawsuit would be for historical damages only - replace all current E* DVRs with the R15 and game over.

Not like I personally think that a merger between E* and DTV is any more likely than one between DTV and TiVo...

Need to find time to listen to the link...the DTV MPEG4 RSN news is "news" but honestly not that unexpected. They will have a whole bunch of MPEG4 bandwith that needs to be put to use since they can offer more HD channels (at least soon enough) than currently exist in HD. 

Smart move, and an easy way to make the HR10-250 functionaly obsolete to a greater degree.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

jonaswan2 said:


> I wonder how life would be at DBSTalk would be if Echostar and DirecTV did merger. I have a feeling that DirecTV would be controlling most of it, we may have a new product called DiDirec NetworkTV, and Echostar would have to phase to NDS technologies. Oh yeah, and there would have to be more mods because the arguements would increase.
> 
> EDIT: Could someway make the logo that DirecTV/Dish would use and a slogan for the new service .


Don't forget about Rupert/Charlie Chats...


----------



## SamC (Jan 20, 2003)

HDImpatient said:


> The application for dismissal WAS granted, and of course it was applied for because they WERE going to be denied, but it NEVER went the distance.


A distinction that only a lawyer could love. "I quit at the 99 meter line, 25 meters behind the winner, so he really didn't beat me in the 100 meter dash."

Right.


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

I wonder what the slogans could be...

"Less competition so... yeah; Dishrect NetworkTV"

"Comcasts SUCKS; Dishrect NetworkTV"

"More people up here love you... or maybe not; Dishrect NetworkTV"

Yeah, ya'll could probably be way more creative then I was.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

SamC said:


> A distinction that only a lawyer could love. "I quit at the 99 meter line, 25 meters behind the winner, so he really didn't beat me in the 100 meter dash."
> 
> Right.


You joke about it, but applying for a dismissal is done EXACTLY for that reason. If it didn't matter they WOULDN'T have done it!

Enough false information is posted here, wanted to nip the one you posted right away.

Right.


----------



## sp1dey (Jun 20, 2006)

Hmmm, this RSN info sounds promising. I suppose with all this extra bandwidth (non national) might as well get some use out of it. I presume they would be temporarily positioned until the national birds are up and operational... then integrated into the sports packages late next year. Kind of moot without an HD DVR, but promising nonetheless. This could help mitigate some of the damage done by lacking certain national HD channels. Honestly, I'd rather they just wait on nationals until they can be provided in MPEG4, no reason to squeeze anymore from nothing. Having my RSN in HD for opening day next year, along with an HD DVR would be enough to hold me over.

Not sure how I feel about a merger though... I like choices and competition. Most markets have only one cable choice and having only one sat choice might not be beneficial.


----------



## Questioner (Mar 31, 2006)

They probably still won't have nesn anytime soon.

And nothing about the mpeg 4 dvr release? Not good


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

Questioner said:


> They probably still won't have nesn anytime soon.
> 
> And nothing about the mpeg 4 dvr release? Not good


I have ABSOLUTELY NO INFO, but I would wager that NESN is gonna be in the mix.


----------



## Questioner (Mar 31, 2006)

Maybe, but my hunch is by next baseball season if we are lucky, the rsns in hd will probably be the ones they already have been using on channel 95 for a while.


----------



## sp1dey (Jun 20, 2006)

I would be shocked if NESN wasn't in that mix. I just wonder how they will handle markets like CT? If they lit up NESN, Yes, and SNY that would rock.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

sp1dey said:


> I would be shocked if NESN wasn't in that mix. I just wonder how they will handle markets like CT? If they lit up NESN, Yes, and SNY that would rock.


Would have to guess that if you qualify for the RSN in SD, you would qualify in HD - remember it's in the best interest (advertising rates) for them to be available to as many homes as possible within the home market.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

FYI - I just left the D* webiste - the entire presentation is NOW uploaded, the last 5 or 6 minutes is where they talk about HD.


----------



## PaulieORF (Jun 12, 2006)

HDImpatient said:


> FYI - I just left the D* webiste - the entire presentation is NOW uploaded, the last 5 or 6 minutes is where they talk about HD.


I just went through the DirecTV website and the 17:36 long version is still up...


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

I just tried again, works fine - should be 23 minutes 39 seconds.


----------



## Proc (Jan 19, 2006)

HDImpatient said:


> ...discussion of a D* E* merger...


Didn't the government stop the merger a few years back saying it would be a monopoly? Could it feasibly happen now?


----------



## jonaswan2 (Oct 29, 2005)

Proc said:


> Didn't the government stop the merger a few years back saying it would be a monopoly? Could it feasibly happen now?


That was explained, on this thread as a matter of fact. On the fist page, HDImpatient explained it. And News Corp. could probably buy Echostar and just merge the two assets.


----------



## ScoBuck (Mar 5, 2006)

Well ............. not exactly. Buying Echostar would require the EXACT same regularotry review and approval, because it would in fact be a merger!


----------



## TANK (Feb 16, 2003)

Remember the FCC has a new chairman now.


----------

